# Cutting Board



## donald37 (Sep 23, 2006)

What do i use to seal the cutting board


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The most recommended coating is mineral oil or mineral oil with a little parrafin mixed in on a cutting board the is cut on. Film finishes chip and flake off quickly.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## donald37 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------

